# Honda eu3000is Gas in the Oil



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I work for a building supply company. We have a good customer with an eu300is (about a year and a half old). He says when it sits for even a day or so it gets fuel in the oil. I searched for similar threads here and didn't find any. My search was worded just like my title line.

Is there a fuel shut-off he should be using? Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

3 year warranty on Honda generators. He should get the carb replaced. At a minimum a dealer might replace the float needle and seat.

The generator has a fuel valve on the control panel.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for that drmerdp. The first thing I asked him if there was a fuel shut-off. He said he didn't know. The gen was strapped down in the bed of the truck and I couldn't see the control panel. Nice guy, but like a lot of these guys we deal with, I wonder who ties their shoes for them in the morning. In hindsight, I didn't ask him if he was using it like that....

He mentioned that it had been in the shop twice, but I didn't ask what for. And like most construction equipment, at least here in SW Florida, it looked rough. I'll start with the simple stuff first, then go from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

If it’s bouncing around in the back of his truck and he’s filled the gas tank without leaving headspace, like his manual advises, he’s causing the problem himself. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea turn off the fuel on any gasoline engine before transport on any carb engine.

and yes there is a fuel valve on the front control panel.
as well as the choke control.

the bouncing in a car or trunk will pump the float and fill the combustion chamber full of gasoline
and that gasoline will run past the piston rings fill up the crank case with fuel.
as well as hydro lock the engine...

that hydro lock will bend the valves if you use the electric start.
bad deal!
I had one this am in the shop....
less than 5 hours!
glad it did not have electric start.
a quick blow out of the combustion chamber with an air wand and a double change out of the oil
and it was back in service!


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, that's 3 votes for shutting off the gas valve. That makes sense. It's used for construction so it has to travel in his truck. I guess I need to tell him to transport it as empty as possible and shut off the gas. Hopefully that will fix the problem. It does look beat up like it's been rode hard and put up wet. Just like most of these guy's tools. They abuse this stuff then wonder why it doesn't work.

If it doesn't, I'll remind him it's under warranty. If that doesn't work I'll see if I can take it off his hands for cheap 😏


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
you would be surprised on how many would donate a perfectly good gen!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Unfortunately many folks don’t think about the difference in maintenance and care for small engines as opposed to looking after their cars. Can’t treat these hard working generators etc with the same casual care ... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup amen dutchy!
these high performance items need to be treated like an f1 engine!
after all we flog them in the rain, dust etc!
lol!
so a drink of good oil and a fresh fuel, as well as the air filter is a must every 100-200 hours depending on your model.
and if you have a spin oil filter.

oh yea that brings up another idea
i will post that seperate


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> *that hydro lock will bend the valves* if you use the electric start.
> bad deal!
> I had one this am in the shop....
> less than 5 hours!
> ...


 Much more likely to bend the connecting rod than valves.......just say’n


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Just an update. After he got my voicemail he saw the gas shut-off. Never noticed it was there... He said he changed the oil after that. He also said they transport it basically empty, then fuel up at the job site. I talked to him this morning and asked if he got my voicemail. Oh yeah, he says, I forgot to tell you I got it, and it seems to be fine now. 

Gee, thanks for letting me know... Anyway, thank you guys for the advice.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for the update. At the very least we all learned something...😉 Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
got to love the new guys!
yea rule number one
"read the manual"
rule number 2
"see rule number one! "
lol!!

some how some day they will have an auto fuel shut off like on the eu2000i and eu2200i where it is built in to the on off switch for that reason.

some of the larger lawn mowers and some gx390 items with electric start have the fuel shut down sol in the bottom of the carb...
it is just more stuff to go wrong or that you have to clean with bad fuel as an issue...

the latest is that honda is making a fuel injected version of the gx 390.
so the fuel pumping float design during transport is no longer an issue on the fuel injected units!
and you never have to change a jet when camping at high elevations!


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> some of the larger lawn mowers and some gx390 items with electric start have the fuel shut down sol in the bottom of the carb...
> it is just more stuff to go wrong or that you have to clean with bad fuel as an issue...


The fuel solenoid mounted on most (if not all) carbs only stops fuel from entering the high speed jet to prevent backfires when you shut the engine off. They do not shutoff fuel to the bowl.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> I work for a building supply company. We have a good customer with an eu300is (about a year and a half old). *He says when it sits for even a day or so it gets fuel in the oil..........*


I've had this issue with my EM-600 Honda Generator since I bought it new back in the mid 80's. It doesn't have a fuel shut off per say. It just has an, "Engine Switch". The oil in the crankcase gets so diluted with fuel, it requires an oil change every 5 to 6 operating hours. Otherwise fuel will overfill the crankcase with a very thin fuel / oil mixture. 

I check it by opening the oil fill cap before I run it. If it has been run more than 3 or 4 hours, oil will run out of the crankcase like water from it being overfilled. Then I just dump it out and refill it with fresh 20W-50. (In a couple hours it's thinned out to 10W-30 or less). I've had it in twice and they won't / can't fix it, so I just live with it. I don't use it that much anymore, so it's not a big inconvenience. 

It also leaks fuel. I posted this before, but you can see the puddle of oil / fuel the front left foot is sitting in.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

billt said:


> I've had this issue with my EM-600 Honda Generator since I bought it new back in the mid 80's. It doesn't have a fuel shut off per say. It just has an, "Engine Switch". The oil in the crankcase gets so diluted with fuel, it requires an oil change every 5 to 6 operating hours. Otherwise fuel will overfill the crankcase with a very thin fuel / oil mixture.
> 
> I check it by opening the oil fill cap before I run it. If it has been run more than 3 or 4 hours, oil will run out of the crankcase like water from it being overfilled. Then I just dump it out and refill it with fresh 20W-50. (In a couple hours it's thinned out to 10W-30 or less). I've had it in twice and they won't / can't fix it, so I just live with it. I don't use it that much anymore, so it's not a big inconvenience.
> 
> It also leaks fuel. I posted this before, but you can see the puddle of oil / fuel the front left foot is sitting in.


Your issues are not normal or typical of Honda‘s power products. You should consider taking it to a reputable mechanic who knows what they are doing to have them resolved.…..,


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

McCorby said:


> Your issues are not normal or typical of Honda‘s power products. *You should consider taking it to a reputable mechanic who knows what they are doing to have them resolved.*


I've had it to no less than 2 Honda dealers in 2 different states. (Illinois and Arizona). I thought they were "reputable"..... They resolved a grand total of nothing.

I also had it in to a third dealer for hard starting..... Same deal. It's a good thing these guy's aren't cops. Because they couldn't fix a parking ticket.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use the gear lube sealer on the crankcase for the oil leaks.
pm if you need a link for that stuff.
it works like yamabond or honda bond.
and easy to get as well.

as far as the fuel leaks or over fueling.
have you tried a new carb yet?
yea some of the older designs had excessive vibration that made the float pump during a run for an over fuel issue.
the new carbs floats and needles are a better design out of better material.


----------

